# Haunted Window Video



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Welll there isnt a spot to post videos on these here forums so I figured this was the next best place.
This is a little segment I put together from the movie 13 Ghosts of the Jackle looking like she is coming to the window and doing her thang...
I am gonna use it for a rear projection in my sons bedroom.
May tweek it a bit and make the single view a bit longer so it doesnt play over and over so quickly on the loop. But thought you guys might be able to use it as well.


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like a cool idea.

Also, I like the three-axis skull on your website... that gives me an idea for next year.

Cab


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Would love to use that effect, looks killer cool !


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Any chance I could get an original copy of that?? Totally WICKED!! I can download the youtube vid but its too small. Great idea too...damn, i love it!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

I will see if I can post the original copy of it on my website so you can get it.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool Kammo thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

That would be great, reminds me of a lot of us trying to do last minute prop builds....
Looks like I'm going to have to get a few more projectors,with Hallowingdow3 coming !


----------



## snickerswitch (Sep 19, 2009)

Oooo 13 Ghosts...i have seen that movie before and it's really creepy! It's awesome haha


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok for those of you wanting the original video. You can download it in zip format here.
Ghost on the run Vid Page


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Thir13en Ghosts just went off...MTV has been playing it a lot lately...LOVE THAT MOVIE

just a small btw, the Jackal is a guy, cause I wanna be him for Halloween this year  haha


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well the problem I have is projecting it on my sheet in the window. Because I have those "cross hatches" inside my window, it was very hard to distinguish what you were actually looking at. I could not tell it was a hallway at all, being up in my second story window, the "Jackal" flashed too fast for most to really even see what it was. I am sooooo bummed as I thought "this will bring down the house"! Im going to keep playing with it to see what I can come up with...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... well.. I am thinking of adding in some sceens of the jugernaut, so hang tight, maybe I can make the flashing jackle a bit slower for ya..


----------

